# HSG and "natural" IUI for second child



## RuthB (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm quite new to this site and taking another step on my TTC journey today - I'm going for an HSG and pretty nervous.  If all goes well then we are hoping to try IUI in November.  Anyone else in a similar position or had success stories/advice.  We've been trying for such a long time that even moving forward like this is making me get my hopes up - positivity is good but also want to be realistic!  Would so love to have a sibling for my LO who is 4 in December and would make my year if I could be expecting by his birthday (which was my wish for the last 2 years too!)


----------



## Caz04 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi ruthb,

Im new to here too... Have you had your hsg yet? I had one two weeks ago and wasnt as bad as i thought it would be! It might be because my tubes werent blocked and i hear it hurts more if you have any blockages...?
We've been ttc for over 2 years and already have a little boy who is now 5. My partner has been working away for a while and only just come back so has been difficult to time conception! Im currently on my 3rd month of clomid as my periods were so irregular (now only 29 days) and also in the 2ww which kills me evey month!! Takes over every thought.....! 
How are you getting on with everything? Xx


----------



## RuthB (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Caz,
Thanks for your reply! Yes I've had the Hsg, like you I didn't think it was too painful.  I got into a real flap about 5 minutes beforehand so I found it quite overwhelming and a bit painful at the start - the dye was a dawdle!  I must admit I'm happier off the clomid (did 3 months).  So now it's iui, first scan on Thursday.  2ww is awful! I keep getting really on edge so hope you get good news.  We Are going all out till March and then we need to make some big decisions - for example we still have our cot up and our son turns 4 in December!  It will be 3 years ttc by then xx


----------



## Caz04 (Nov 18, 2012)

I was the same before my hsg.... Heard a woman scream during hers while i was waiting so made it more scary!
Did a first response this morning (5days before af due) but of course bfn! :-(
Were you referred for IUI by your fertility clinic or gp? It hasnt been mentioned to me by anyone so far... But would like to know all the options. 
Hows things going anyway? X


----------



## RuthB (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Caz, are you on netmums as well by any chance? Not sure if we've come across each other on the other board!  We actually self referred ourselves privately as we already have a child.  I had never heard of IUI but it's what the consultant proposed following the results of tests, I.e 'unexplained.  He's recommended 3 attempts before we proceed to ivf.  Had my second scan today and still don't have a lead follicle so hoping something will progress in the next few days!


----------

